# Police Officer Michael Crain



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Michael Crain*

Riverside Police Department, California

End of Watch: Thursday, February 7, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 11 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 2/7/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Michael Crain was shot and killed when he and his partner were ambushed as they were stopped at a red light at the intersection of Magnolia Avenue and Arlington Avenue at about 1:30 am. A subject opened fire on their patrol car, fatally wounding Officer Crain and severely wounding his partner.

The officers were ambushed by an ex-Los Angeles Police Department officer who had been fired in 2008. Several days earlier the subject had murdered the daughter, and her fiance, of an LAPD captain who had been involved in the personnel review that led to his firing. The subject then posted an online manifesto admitting to the murders and stated he would seek revenge on other officials involved with his personnel review and dismissal from the department.

Shortly before Officer Crain and his partner were shot, the subject shot and wounded an LAPD officer in Corona who was on a protective detail as a result of the threats made by the subject.

The subject remains at large.

Officer Crain was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Riverside Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Sergio Diaz
Riverside Police Department
4102 Orange Street
Riverside, CA 92501

Phone: (951) 826-5700

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21668-police-officer-michael-crain#ixzz2KY4W11tB


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Crain


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Awful 

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Crain


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

RIP, Sir.


----------

